
Wikipedia BIOS for women scientists are more likely to be flagged for removal - sahin-boydas
https://thenextweb.com/tech/2019/07/31/wikipedia-bios-for-women-scientists-are-more-likely-to-be-flagged-for-removal/
======
el_cujo
I'm not sure the article supports the title's claim that women scientist
biographies are more likely to be removed. The only evidence provided is that
one woman wrote 700 articles about women scientists and 6 were removed. I'd
say that's an amazing ratio honestly, most people who've ever tried to edit
wikipedia know how harsh the site is about reversing/undoing even well meaning
edits so I don't exactly buy the fact that 0.9% of this person's articles on
women being deleted constitutes unduly harsh or sexist treatment.

Moreover, the article even says that women are less likely to get
fellowships/awards (no source provided but I believe it) that would allow them
to meet wikipedia's notability requirements for an article, so if anything it
sounds like wikipedia is applying it's rules without discrimination but rather
it's the scientific community/academia's discrimination that would make it
more difficult for an article to get made according to wikipedia's guidlines.

~~~
gwern
The claim doesn't even make sense, since she's not comparing women bios with
anything at all, much less male bios. Unsurprisingly, when activist editors
target people who still don't have bios in 2019, despite at least a decade of
diversity drives, you are often going to be scraping the bottom of the barrel.

(Frankly, only 6 out of 700 sounds like they are being treated with kid
gloves! Of the several hundred articles I've written or started, way more than
that have been deleted or attempted to be deleted, even ones where I can
provide literally hundreds of references. A group must be very privileged
indeed to have a <1% deletion rate given WP's heavy-handed deletionism these
days...)

------
jfengel
Er, that's "bios", not "BIOS". As in, biographies. The article has it right.

If female scientists have a BIOS, I haven't figured it out. But they do have
biographies. Or at least, they would, if overzealous deletionists didn't have
it out for them.

------
rthrowayay
Gwern had an article on Wikipedia's deletionist culture.

[https://www.gwern.net/In-Defense-Of-Inclusionism](https://www.gwern.net/In-
Defense-Of-Inclusionism)

------
okmokmz
Why is bios capitalized?

~~~
m0llusk
It appears to be an error. My guess is that this was composed using a
correction system that failed to recognize the plural of bio and substituted
the best match it could find. I have this problem of pluralized forms of
informal words not being recognized on my Android thus triggering
substitutions that do not make sense.

